

This startup mixes multiple APIs to detect you are dead - maintopbiz
https://testamentor.com/

======
daportal
Looks like good idea. They work with Dropbox! It looks like good solution to
eliminate any risk which could potentially arise should they require users to
send their info and data to somewhere..

